# Tuner TV nie działa z nowymi wersjami kernela

## KoKA

Witam, mam tuner TV z chipem ITE 9135:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 048d:9006 Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT9135 BDA Afatech DVB-T HDTV Dongle
> 
> 

 

Kiedyś do obsługi używało się modułów dvb-usb-it913x, it913x-fe oraz plików w /lib/firmware

Teraz kompiluje się tylko jeden moduł: tuner_it913x i tuner choć jest wykrywany przez lsusb, to nie chce się pokazać w /dev/dvb

Macie jakieś pomysły co z tym zrobić?

Obecnie mam:

Kernel: 3.15.0-pf1

systemd-215

dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/AgyD7nk1

----------

## Belliash

```
tuner_it913x            4588  4 

af9033                 25167  4 

dvb_usb_af9035         14296  148 

dvb_usb_v2             11698  1 dvb_usb_af9035

dvb_core               68563  1 dvb_usb_v2
```

----------

